# Questions about 2003 Ariens ST1336 PRO



## snowblow76 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am new to this forum and have a few questions about an Ariens 1336 PRO (Model 924506). I currently own a 2003 Ariens ST1128 11.5HP Snow King (Model 924508). I am looking at a 1336 with electric start and remote shoot. My questions are:
1> How reliable are the electric shoots on these?
2> I know this one has recoil and ES, but does it also have the 120V hookup like my 1128?
3> Lastly, anyone that owns one of the 1136 models, any likes / dislikes?

One more question, I was reading my manual tonight and noticed a sections removing the right hand wheel lock to allow that wheel to free turn and make it easier to turn. It also shows how to remove the pin from the left wheel, making it differential lock or not. I have removed the right hand pin before when using it, but can someone explain what removing the left hand pin does (on the 1128 model)?


----------



## snowblow76 (Feb 23, 2015)

Bought the 1336 over the weekend...machine was in pretty good shape. Housing was slightly damaged from skids being too high. Electric start is a nice option, electric motor for chute was upgraded with rubber coating for moisture protection and larger cover over it. Differential lock on wheel is great. Locked is 2 wheel drive full time, unlock it and just nudge the handles and it unlocks a wheel, turns very freely, and once you head back in a straight line, both wheels lock into drive again.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice looking machines Snow! Buddy of mine has a 1332pro with the electric chute rotation. The machine is used commercially with tons of hours on it and he's never had an issue with the motor other than it turns a little on the slow side. That machine and my own '05 1332pro both have the battery 12v electric start and again no issues. Just keep up with the battery maintenance.


----------



## FEF3 (Feb 18, 2016)

I have the same machine Ariens 1336 PRO (Model 924506) bought new 2002 ! It's a great machine and has no problems if well maintained ! The first chute motor did not last long 2 years, Ariens replaced it with the upgraded motor with rubber coating, that lasted 6 years then failed ! I bought the chute hand crank kit works great ! This picture was shot in 2002 ! I have done a few other modifications to it !  https://photos.app.goo.gl/FFt6A7m8ehRUFBY17


----------



## nervous (Nov 15, 2015)

FEF3 said:


> I have the same machine Ariens 1336 PRO (Model 924506) bought new 2002 ! It's a great machine and has no problems if well maintained ! The first chute motor did not last long 2 years, Ariens replaced it with the upgraded motor with rubber coating, that lasted 6 years then failed ! I bought the chute hand crank kit works great ! This picture was shot in 2002 ! I have done a few other modifications to it !


Hi, I just found this thread. I have the same machine and am curious about how you did your hand crank conversion/option, kit used if you know, etc.? Pics? Thank you


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

That is an AWESOME looking machine.. Don't see very many of these out there.


----------



## neo2000x (Dec 1, 2017)

For those looking for the electric to manual chute conversion, it's Ariens Part #52418500


----------



## FEF3 (Feb 18, 2016)

Housing mod raised 9 inches


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

FEF3 said:


> Housing mod raised 9 inches


You did an excellent job raising the housing height by 9", so much neater than an outside add on extension. I would like to raise my bucket height by 4", to about 25". My auger gearbox support top mount is not affected, but is there anything else to think about from your experience?


----------



## Pete H (Oct 12, 2021)

neo2000x said:


> For those looking for the electric to manual chute conversion, it's Ariens Part #52418500


Very late to the the thread,
but if interested, the chute motor is a standard GM vehicle window winder motor.
Should be close to $30
e.g. Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance

The ariens part is $180 plus.
I have gone thru 3 in 20 years.
Simple change over.

BTW just converted the deflector to electric also,
with a 4 way joystick !!!


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I have a couple window motors


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

If anyone wants one


----------

